# General > Sport >  England / Draw

## sharona

3 mins gerrard wat can we say 1-0

----------


## bluechesse

God, im stuck at work watching a live scoreboard on sportinglife.com.  This sucks!

----------


## wifie

How about 87mins to go?

----------


## donnick

who cares hipe hipe zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz bored of it allready zzzzz wakey wakey yippeeeeeeee usa goal
this football might not be to bad after all come on ever country but England  ::

----------


## scorrie

Woops, absolute howler by Green, butterfingers:-

----------


## teenybash

> 3 mins gerrard wat can we say 1-0


Don't count your chickens...... ::

----------


## im behind you

that clive titsley is a bit of a knob

----------


## iain

:Smile:  what can you say

----------


## groater

no panic? they drew their first game in 1966 so it all ok  ::  ::  not!

----------


## bluechesse

Was that ref not involved in some sort of scandal in Brazil recently?  Somthing about accepting bribes to influence the result of games?

Which leads me to wonder.......... Are him and Green in cahoots?  He didn't just fluff it the first time, looked like he missed it twice!  CONSPIRACY  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sharona

possession of the was with england  about 18 shot to 12  to england come on

----------


## groater

how many ended in net?

----------


## bluechesse

Maybe I imagined it, but i thought England looked very tired, especially the last 20 mins.  Towards the end of the game America looked faster, their passes seemed to be finding their mark, where as Englands looked a bit ragged, giving the ball away easily.  

Anyone know where about the Americans are in their season?  Does their season run same time as the British season?  

Maybe it was something to do with the heat, but they appeared to be fitter.

----------


## scorrie

USA looked a pretty modest side. No real sequences of passes, not very good at tackling and they seemed to rely on the goalie hoofing it up the field,  with which he was barely clearing the half-way line latterly. Both sides looked leg weary.

I phoned Fabio to ask about Robbie Green and was told the pre-match snack was what caused the problem:-

----------


## mushroom

Ver Good Scorrie, you made me laugh  ::

----------


## bluechesse

HAHAHA!  Class!

Still think the US had the edge stamina wise.  Maybe they have played less games at club level?

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> 3 mins gerrard wat can we say 1-0


Ill say yer no very good & lucky the Americans were unlucky not to snatch a winner. 

Robert green hahaha . In my lifetime Scotland have never had a better goalie than England- We do now & it will be their downfall

----------


## farmerwife01

Well what a shame England could only draw against the USA boo hoo

----------


## Leanne

At least they qualified. That's a big achievement in itself  :Smile:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Americans react to the result against the worlds greatest leagues national side.......

----------


## farmerwife01

They did that on a knife edge pitty i have england on a sweepstake they will never win

----------


## Amy-Winehouse



----------


## Amy-Winehouse



----------


## wifie

I swear Alan Hansen was trying not to laugh in the highlights programme!

----------


## crayola

> I swear Alan Hansen was trying not to laugh in the highlights programme!


I didn't watch the highlights programme but I'll admit to laughing out loud when I watched it live....even though I was supporting England. It was just....well....funny.  ::  Except for the poor young loon for whom it must have been a nightmare. Oh God I am so bad but at least I'm in good company if Alan Hansen was laughing too.  :: 

One of the highlights of the game for me was the Aberdonian who came on as a substitute for the USA. It was reported that he had said he was representing two countries, the USA and his native Scotland.  :Grin:

----------


## picturegifts

Scots people taking the pith out of an England goalkeeper?

----------


## GuitarHero

Qualifying is an irrelevent acheivement, it's the winning that matters and when you can't win in your opening match against a sub-par team like USA after all that bragging, what does that tell you? Maybe England will have been brought down from the pedestal they put themselves on a bit now.

----------


## crayola

> Scots people taking the pith out of an England goalkeeper?


Oh yes I know we are walking on thin ice but that's what makes it so deliciously ironic.  :Wink:

----------


## GuitarHero

This is exactly what annoys other football fans from other countries - the bragging and cockiness displayed just because of a goal early on, presuming that was it "in the bag". Well the draw against USA is all the better a result for the rest of us then, I love to see arrogant fans taken down a peg or 2.

----------


## crayola

It took the commentary team only 8 seconds to mention 1966. Is that a record?

----------


## octane

See the whole England camp has gone down with a bug, Its ok though.......Robbie Green was the only one who didnt catch it   ::

----------


## picturegifts

> Woops, absolute howler by Green, butterfingers:-





> I phoned Fabio to ask about Robbie Green and was told the pre-match snack was what caused the problem:-





> Robert green hahaha . In my lifetime Scotland have never had a better goalie than England- We do now & it will be their downfall





> I swear Alan Hansen was trying not to laugh in the highlights programme!





> See the whole England camp has gone down with a bug, Its ok though.......Robbie Green was the only one who didnt catch it


And Scotland's next match in 2010 World Cup is against who?

----------


## bluechesse

haha!  Thats absolutley rubbish!  Still laughing tho  ::  ::  ::

----------


## octane

> And Scotland's next match in 2010 World Cup is against who?




erm.....you got anything between those lugs.....its against England.....cmon Algeria   ::

----------


## bluechesse

> And Scotland's next match in 2010 World Cup is against who?


Does that count as 1 bite, or 5???? ::

----------


## crayola

> And Scotland's next match in 2010 World Cup is against who?


I believe it's against Armadale and you're selling the souvenir mugs emblazoned with the Gaelic translation of Schadenfreude.  ::

----------


## rangers1873

had to laugh tonight as not long after greene made a ass of himself my mate sent me a text and said thats one spill the yanks wont be complaining about

----------


## crayola

Mucho respect to the not so young loon for his positive attitude.

Green  vows to recover from howler

----------


## Mik.M.

Where did England get that keeper from SPL? Mik. :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

England, get it right up ya.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

I could kiss that Goalie. I have a hangover today of epic proportions.

An English guy  bet me that the US would'nt score against England. If they did he would buy me a "round of my choice", so I chose a pint of Jack Daniels and Coke. The barmaid would not serve that obviously, so I chose a single Jack Daniels and coke for every American player. Cheap night out for me.

Thanks Robert !! ..  :Grin:

----------


## porshiepoo

I have absolutely no knowledge of the game so what does a draw actually mean for the team? Do they play again?

----------


## adi1

To put the game in perspective England where the better side they held the ball better found their players more easily and created some good chances.
For years Scotland have been a joke with their goal keepers, not any more Im afraid,Craig Gordon is a superb keeper.Whilst England have struggled with some horrific performances by calamity James, Scot Carson and now Robert Green.
I expect England to kick on from this performance and dig deep. All credit to the USA for getting a point they must be delighted with that although it's probably not in the American physce to play a sport and no one win.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Qualifying is an irrelevent acheivement, it's the winning that matters and when you can't win in your opening match against a sub-par team like USA after all that bragging, what does that tell you? Maybe England will have been brought down from the pedestal they put themselves on a bit now.


The US are not sub par matey, they were the first team to beat Spain for about 2 years in the confederations cup & were 2-0 up on Brazil in the final- most o their team play in the EPL & Landon Donovan is a star.

Dont dis respect the US, they will do well in this tournament

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Steven Gerrard says that the whole team are behind Rob Green.

After last night eleven men on the goal line sounds like a pretty good idea to me.

----------


## picturegifts

> I believe it's against Armadale and you're selling the souvenir mugs emblazoned with the Gaelic translation of Schadenfreude.


Gaelic?

We also sell mugs with slogan "I don't care who wins World Cup as long as it is not England"
or
"I Support two teams, Scotland and any team playing England"

p.m. for further info

----------


## scorrie

> And Scotland's next match in 2010 World Cup is against who?


It's only banter. 

Fabio called me today, as he had heard Alan Shearer and Alan Hansen saying that they expected Green to be dropped for the next game, and asked what I thought. I told him to let Green stay in the team, but to make some adjustments. We agreed on the the following:-

----------


## Metalattakk

> west ham goal keeper wat can we say,  if that was james him self there be no probs to save  that goal   green is still learnin but he does better learning than any scotland goalies at least he got a chance to play in the world cup ha ,ha ,ha


Yeah, but my Dad's bigger than your Dad.  ::

----------


## Invisible

> west ham goal keeper wat can we say,  if that was james him self there be no probs to save  that goal   green is still learnin but he does better learning than any scotland goalies at least he got a chance to play in the world cup ha ,ha ,ha


At least we can compose a proper sentence.

----------


## DeHaviLand

> west ham goal keeper wat can we say, if that was james him self there be no probs to save that goal green is still learnin but he does better learning than any scotland goalies at least he got a chance to play in the world cup ha ,ha ,ha


Still cant work out who's the bigger arse, Green or Sharona! I think most people would feel pity for Green, but only scorn for Sharona.  ::

----------


## John Little

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDRBDX3nt_o

----------


## Green_not_greed

Scotland on Sunday newspaper summed it up quite well today.  It said

SCOTLAND WINS

ENGLAND DRAW


Of course its referring to Scotland's 24-16 drubbing of Argentina at rugby.  The first match Argentina have lost at that stadium since 1973!  Hadly a mention in any other press coverage.  Great news for Scotland rugby fans and - WELL DONE BOYS!

England's draw is a draw.  I was wondering how long it would take the commentators to make a comparison to the 1966 World Cup and it happened in the first half!  IMO This is what makes England so sad.  The commentator said that England started the 1966 competition with a measly draw, so a draw didn't matter!  Its a draw against a nation not renowned for football.  Or "soccer" as they call it - actually more players there call it "futbol" as the majority are Hispanic.  Need to do better.

GNG

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> west ham goal keeper wat can we say, if that was james him self there be no probs to save that goal green is still learnin but he does better learning than any scotland goalies at least he got a chance to play in the world cup ha ,ha ,ha


Weve got 3 goalies better than anything England have right now, Gordon £9 million, MacGregor & Alexander of Rangers are pretty good. 

James nickname is calamity says it all.  Ive already said if England had a decent goalie they couldve got to the final , they wont tho

----------


## octane

Loving the banter on this thread.....good crack   :: 

At least we can be proud of were latest award........Scotlands been voted the healthiest nation......cause we havnt caught world cup fever   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## teenybash

Now, please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe England won the World Cup....*once* and it was *44* years ago. ::  Now I know Scotland didn't qualify, for this one, but no worries cos' there is *BRAZIL* to look forward to in 2014!!!!!! Rock on Scotland it's all in front of you...... :: 
Look to the future and not to the past.......Who says Ally's Ally's Tartan Army is dead........ ::

----------


## adi1

> Weve got 3 goalies better than anything England have right now, Gordon £9 million, MacGregor & Alexander of Rangers are pretty good. 
> 
> James nickname is calamity says it all.  Ive already said if England had a decent goalie they couldve got to the final , they wont tho


Now come on Amy you can't say MacGregor is a Scotland player, he is a disgrace to the Scottish national side with his childish antics and all night benders on the eve of international games......give me Robert Green anyday who showed more professionalism with his interview after his blunder than MacGregor could ever muster

----------


## sids

The problem is they don't use the talent that's available,..........or is it??????????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0OYBFY7Xz0

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Now come on Amy you can't say MacGregor is a Scotland player, he is a disgrace to the Scottish national side with his childish antics and all night benders on the eve of international games......give me Robert Green anyday who showed more professionalism with his interview after his blunder than MacGregor could ever muster


Yes I can as he is a Scotland player, Aye he had a drink & went over the score but there were 6 players who were involved not just him & fergie- they were singled out & grassed on by Pressley(not the most popular person in Scotland) Brown was eating lego ???!!! 

Hes done his time, let him get on with it. Gordon is often injured Greegs is next best goalie- use him or lose games . Marshall is a diddy

----------


## bluechesse

> Now come on Amy you can't say MacGregor is a Scotland player, he is a disgrace to the Scottish national side with his childish antics and all night benders on the eve of international games......give me Robert Green anyday who showed more professionalism with his interview after his blunder than MacGregor could ever muster


He might have been on an all night bender the night before the game, but im sure that even absolutely legless, blazing, blootered, hammered, totally trashed, wasted, oot o his tree, drunk as a skunk, he would still have saved that shot!!!!!!!!!! ::  :: 

If Green showed as much professionalism on the pitch and actually did his job and kept the ball oot o the net, im pretty sure he'd be in a better place today........... :Wink:

----------


## Shabbychic

> Now I know Scotland didn't qualify, for this one, but no worries cos' there is *BRAZIL* to look forward to in 2014!!!!!! Rock on Scotland it's all in front of you......
> Look to the future and not to the past.......Who says Ally's Ally's Tartan Army is dead........


Too true. I see Irn Bru have got Scotland sorted for the 2034 World Cup.  :Grin:

----------


## elamanya

2nd in group 2 pts behind Slovenia.... now that was not in there master plan at all, after watching the Germans last night, maybe better if they just came home now lol

----------


## octane

Lol....some more for ya all



Before he got into football, Robert Green was a bus driver. But  he got  fired because he couldn't make any stops.


Why is Robert Green like ITV HD? They both switch off at the  crucial  moment.


Yesterday at London Zoo one of the staff let a a Central  American  monkey slip out of his grasp. So Robert Green's not the only  English  keeper to drop a Howler.


 What does Robert Green do after winning the World Cup? Drops  his  controller.


 Robert Green has just been refused a Savings Account in his  Local Bank


All these Robbie Green jokes are getting out of hand...In fact  they're  crossing the line


 Kermit was right: It's not easy being Green.


 The England lads had a get-together after the game and bought  Robert  Green a drink to commiserate. He spilled it.


 Steven Gerrard said: "The whole team is behind Robbie Green."  With  hindsight, that's a good place to stand.


My computer's got the Robbie Green virus. It can't save  anything.


 Robert Green has been announced as the new chief exec of BP. A  spokesman  said 'he in an expert on spillages and his eagerness to help  the USA  has been noted'


Robert Green is getting frustrated at all the  jokes!............................................  ..To be fair though,  he cant do anything to stop them.

Cant wait for the next game...   ::

----------


## Doreen

My husband is English imScottish so im with england all the way hope they win.

----------


## del 123

> no panic? They drew their first game in 1966 so it all ok  Not!


my god.im so sick of hearing about 1966! Every chance people get to go on about something that happened 44 years ago! Sad ats all got to hang on to

----------


## octane

Algeria deserved a lot more from that game, what a solid unit with some great passing and link up play. Not much threat at goal but made the opposition look amatuerish.

For the team in white...well you can blame the formation...manager or whatever but at the end of the day these are supposed "word class players" and if they cant adapt to the big stage then all you have to cling onto is that piece of history you can only but dream about again.

Gotta laugh, they think they can roll these teams over  ::  not a chance!!!!! these are players with passion and core fundamentals of basic footballing and team bonding......10/10 Algeria and unlucky not to get the 3 points u deserved

----------


## Venture

> Algeria deserved a lot more from that game, what a solid unit with some great passing and link up play. Not much threat at goal but made the opposition look amatuerish.
> 
> For the team in white...well you can blame the formation...manager or whatever but at the end of the day these are supposed "word class players" and if they cant adapt to the big stage then all you have to cling onto is that piece of history you can only but dream about again.
> 
> Gotta laugh, they think they can roll these teams over  not a chance!!!!! these are players with passion and core fundamentals of basic footballing and team bonding......10/10 Algeria and unlucky not to get the 3 points u deserved


So will the England camp be blaming the ball, again. :Wink:

----------


## scorrie

Fabio Capello greets his side as they leave the field after the Algeria game:-

----------


## Saveman

England won the World Cup in 1966 you know!!


 :Wink:

----------


## octane

probably ^^  but wait a minute.....both teams are sharing the same ball so no one is disadvantaged. It may have caused an uproar by some and others may like the ball. 

But typically I bet they've even got an escuse for wee'ing the bed   ::

----------


## picturegifts

> Algeria deserved a lot more from that game, what a solid unit with some great passing and link up play. Not much threat at goal but made the opposition look amatuerish.


Algeria would struggle in SPL
England likewise,  Capello has been shown to be tactically naive.
When was Rooney substituted?, heard his name during warm up and that was it

----------


## JustMe



----------


## octane

> Algeria would struggle in SPL



^^^  yeah ok then..... :: 

None of the teams are there on merit only and all fully deserve there place  on the big stage.......just that some go on and prove there worth in the  competition by playing football while others cant live up to, and rely far to heavily on there own hype.

----------


## Anfield

What has happened to the No 1 Rooney fan, Sharoma.
Very conspicuous by his absence lately.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> 


hahahahahaha

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

David James made me laugh. "he said Algeria take a lot of credit for making this a dull game ????!!!"

Were they supposed to come & just roll over to England ??????  This is the arrogance  that makes thousands of us just not want England to do well or lose even when you have clowns like him make statements like that.  

Then some big guy got into the England dressing room , through security & was remonstrating with Beckham  ::  Now what if he`d had a gun , surely his shooting wouldnt have been as bad as Heskeys ?  A bit scary for the players tho, Cappellos tongue or a big guy come into the dressing room  :: 

Come on the Slovenia

----------


## cullpacket

22 kiddeys chasing a bag oh wind is that sport ?

----------


## scotsboy

The England players visited an orphanage in South Africa this morning."It's so good to put a smile on the faces of people constantly struggling and facing the impossible", said Jamal Umboto, aged 6.

----------


## JustMe



----------


## Rheghead

Ooh, the bitterness.

----------


## wifie

> 


In Father Christmas?   :Wink:

----------


## wifie

> England won the World Cup in 1966 you know!!



Where did you hear that?   ::

----------


## equusdriving

> England won the World Cup in 1966 you know!!


Scotland won it in .......................................mmmmmmmmmm
 well they got to the final in.............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
 well they got to the semis in..................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  m
well they got to the quarters in.....................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
well they actually qualified in ................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  m
Answers on a post card please....... ::

----------


## Aaldtimer

Two crappy draws, one half decent performance, one great goal, one goal that the goalie should have punched out, the much vaunted Rooney substituted...and they're through to the last 16!
Germany next...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm! ::

----------


## John Little

I am not a fan but someone I know said this which I thought clever of him;

*This World Cup's working out like WW2- France  have forfeited,the US turned up late and England are left 2 fight the  Germans



He should have said Britain - but he's a furriner so I gloze over that bit.
*

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Aye the Yanks turned up late but they arent going to save Englands blushes this time..

----------


## fender

> I am not a fan but someone I know said this which I thought clever of him;
> 
> *This World Cup's working out like WW2- France  have forfeited,the US turned up late and England are left 2 fight the  Germans
> 
> 
> 
> He should have said Britain - but he's a furriner so I gloze over that bit.
> *


No doubt that rag , the sun, will pick up on this again. Do you recall the last time!

----------


## Invisible

> Scotland won it in .......................................mmmmmmmmmm
>  well they got to the final in.............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
>  well they got to the semis in..................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  m
> well they got to the quarters in.....................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
> well they actually qualified in ................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  m
> Answers on a post card please.......


Dont be a div, no-one uses post cards anymore

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Scotland won it in .......................................mmmmmmmmmm
> well they got to the final in.............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> well they got to the semis in..................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  m
> well they got to the quarters in.....................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
> well they actually qualified in ................................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  m
> Answers on a post card please.......


iF sCOTLAND HAD 60 million people to choose from theyd certainly have done a lot better than the diddys to the south of the border .  Theres 5 million in Scotland & we`ve only `1 good player nowadays , whats Englands excuse for only having Rooney ??

----------


## equusdriving

> iF sCOTLAND HAD 60 million people to choose from theyd certainly have done a lot better than the diddys to the south of the border .  Theres 5 million in Scotland & we`ve only `1 good player nowadays , whats Englands excuse for only having Rooney ??


  Can you clarify why you hate the English team so much as you give various unconvincing reasons ie they are not a good team but your posts frequently are littered with childish name calling which could be seen as a form of racism!!!!!!!!

----------


## Invisible

England isn't a race. They are a nation. So Amy Winehouse must be a nationalist

----------


## equusdriving

> England isn't a race. They are a nation. So Amy Winehouse must be a nationalist



According to the United Nations Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial  Discrimination,_the term "racial  discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or  preference based on race, colour, descent,  or National or ethnic origin which has the  purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment  or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social,  cultural or any other field of public life._

----------


## Bazeye

> iF sCOTLAND HAD 60 million people to choose from theyd certainly have done a lot better than the diddys to the south of the border . Theres 5 million in Scotland & we`ve only `1 good player nowadays , whats Englands excuse for only having Rooney ??


Thats why China are such a force in World football

----------


## Invisible

> According to the United Nations Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial  Discrimination,_the term "racial  discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or  preference based on race, colour, descent,  or National or ethnic origin which has the  purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment  or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social,  cultural or any other field of public life._


Sorry I just died and came back to life.

----------

